# Gulf Shores Pier



## demmackerel (Apr 26, 2014)

Today we saw a few small schools of jacks... 1 king decked. 1 sharked. so many sharks... sharks... and sharks... and more sharks... lol thats about it for the fishing reports from today... besides a few spanish and pomps and small specs in the shallows.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught a King in my kayak last fri there. Thinking about going this weekend. Thanks for the report.

Scott


----------

